# 12,000 and 6000 grit sand paper questions



## Ianmorrow (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is my dilemma: I have been using the MicroMesh foam padded polishing kit to polish my guitar picks for the last year. I really like the finish that these produce, but I don't like the pads themselves. Because they have foam behind the paper, it makes polishing the flat side of the pick pretty difficult. Ideally, I would like to use some 6000 and 12,000 grit paper without a foam backing, or possibly with a cloth backing. I want to be able to use these on my granite surface plate. 

I know that there are plenty of pen and call makers here, so I thought that you guys would have some experience with this. I know that MicroMesh offers a cloth backed variety, and I found some 3M 6000 grit paper as well. 

Are there any papers/products that you guys prefer, or that are super durable? Any suggestions are much appreciated. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

You can buy it in a cloth back sheet form. It is what I do. Then I cut it in 2x2 squares for polishing.

Example after a quick search. I am sure you can find them individually.

http://www.amazon.com/MICRO-MESH-SANDING-SHEETS-INTRODUCTORY/dp/B000H6HIK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380654306&sr=8-1&keywords=micro+mesh+sheets


----------



## SENC (Oct 1, 2013)

I like Klingspor. If you want to try some, I'm pretty sure I have some super high grit and don't mind cutting and mailing you a small strip or two. Just send me a pm with your mailing address if you want.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 1, 2013)

I use and re-use and abuse the cloth back. I don't cut it, but I roll / fold it to get as much or as little new grit as I need. I use it on wood and steel.
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 1, 2013)

Ianmorrow said:


> Here is my dilemma: I have been using the MicroMesh foam padded polishing kit to polish my guitar picks for the last year. I really like the finish that these produce, but I don't like the pads themselves. Because they have foam behind the paper, it makes polishing the flat side of the pick pretty difficult. Ideally, I would like to use some 6000 and 12,000 grit paper without a foam backing, or possibly with a cloth backing. I want to be able to use these on my granite surface plate.
> 
> I know that there are plenty of pen and call makers here, so I thought that you guys would have some experience with this. I know that MicroMesh offers a cloth backed variety, and I found some 3M 6000 grit paper as well.
> 
> ...


 I like Klingspor sand paper because the paper backing is thicker that any other sand paper that I've used.


----------



## davebug (Oct 2, 2013)

I get my micro mesh from these guys. You can buy it multiple sizes foam or not foam backed also in file form and just about any other form you could want, you can also buy just the grits you are looking for as well. Their website kind of stinks as far as the navigation goes, my link should take you to what you want. If not poke around and I am sure you will find it. They also have 3 different variants of micro mesh and a chart some where to tell you the difference.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 2, 2013)

Good lord 12,000 grit? Why not stop at like 2000 grit and buff it out?


----------



## Ianmorrow (Oct 3, 2013)

davebug said:


> I get my micro mesh from these guys. You can buy it multiple sizes foam or not foam backed also in file form and just about any other form you could want, you can also buy just the grits you are looking for as well. Their website kind of stinks as far as the navigation goes, my link should take you to what you want. If not poke around and I am sure you will find it. They also have 3 different variants of micro mesh and a chart some where to tell you the difference.



Thanks so so much for the link! That supplier is exactly what I was looking for. That was just what the doctor ordered. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Ianmorrow (Oct 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Good lord 12,000 grit? Why not stop at like 2000 grit and buff it out?



Jimmy, 

12,000 basically is buffing, so for me it doesn't really make a difference one way or the other, except the micro-mesh stuff provides a much better finish than I could achieve with the traditional buffing method.


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 3, 2013)

I use the plain MM----- then you cut up a old mouse pad into a strip smaller than your MM----- if your MM is 1 1/2 wide cut the mouse pad 1 1/4.
Sandwich the MM between the pad and what you are sanding ---works perfect.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 3, 2013)

Are you wet sanding? I like to use 3M automotive sandpaper and then final polish with their PerfectIt III automotive polishing compound.


----------



## Ianmorrow (Oct 3, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> Are you wet sanding? I like to use 3M automotive sandpaper and then final polish with their PerfectIt III automotive polishing compound.



Yes, any sanding I do above 220 is wet. I'll take a look at the 3M stuff. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 3, 2013)

The 3m perfect it 3 is the best compounds money can buy, I've been using the 3 step for probably 15 years, I used to paint cars on the side and probably have 1000+ hours of experience using the stuff, that stuff makes a show quality finish as long as you keep your pads free of any dirt


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 3, 2013)

Remember Micro Mesh is made for wood --- if done right it can't be beat---- (for wood)


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 3, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Remember Micro Mesh is made for wood --- if done right it can't be beat---- (for wood)




Oh your just polishing the wood itself, I thought you were polishing a finish like ca or something similar


----------



## Ianmorrow (Oct 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Gary Max said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Micro Mesh is made for wood --- if done right it can't be beat---- (for wood)
> ...



Yeah, I'm just polishing wood, nothing more. I like my picks to be all natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tykemo (Nov 5, 2013)

Hobby Lobby sells MM and Klingspor as well. If you download the "Hobby Lobby" app to your phone you can get a 40% discount every time you buy.


----------

